# pregnacare conception & coldsore



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive just learned that one of Pregnacare Conceptions active ingredients, namely L-Arginine 100mg; feeds coldsores.

Ive been cultivating a lovely coldsore for the last 24 hours.  I havent used zovirax as Im unsure if its safe, after reading that it has not been tested in human pregnancy.

Im 9+3 today.  Do you think it would be safe to stop the Pregnacare Conception at this stage?  The info leaflet says you can continue into pregnancy as it contains many useful supplements and so I have just been finishing off my stock, but am slightly concerned about all the other stuff I wont get if I stop, as I have been feeling fairly nauseous and what I am able to stomach at the moment leaves a bit of room for improvement as far as healthy and balanced is concerned.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not uncommon to pick up infections during pregnancy due to lower immunity. All your energies go towards nuturing baby so not a lot left over for you. Highly unlikley that the pregnacare has contributed to the coldsore, if it has already broken out then it's too late to use anything on it. Zovirax isn't licensed in pregnancy but can be used of clinically indicated and prescribed by a clinician.

If you wanted to stop the pregnacare then you should ensure that you continue taking at least folic acid 400 micrograms until 12 weeks and vitamin D 10mg throughout pregnancy. These are the only 2 supplements that are necessary to take in pregnancy, other vitamins and minerals are provided through a healthy diet.


----------

